# How Much Is The Ball?



## Retired (Apr 21, 2010)

A bat and a ball cost $1.10; the bat costs $1.00 more than the ball.

How much is the ball?


----------



## Murray (Apr 21, 2010)

5 cents? Is this a trick question?


----------



## Retired (Apr 21, 2010)

I was looking forward to someone else who might have said 10 cents, as I did when I first heard the puzzle, but Murray was right on target!

Bravo Murray!:2thumbs:


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 21, 2010)

forget it


----------



## Banned (Apr 21, 2010)

Murray said:


> 5 cents? Is this a trick question?


 
How did you figure that out, Murray?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me ruin it for everyone since enough time has expired:
*
SPOILER ALERT!!!!*


~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

 If the bat is $1 and the ball is 10 cents, then the difference between them is only 90 cents.
  (If the bat is $1.05 and the ball is 5 cents, then the difference between them is one dollar.)​ 
I had to look it up, though.  I would have done better if there was cake as a reward


----------



## Murray (Apr 21, 2010)

ooh cake sounds good


----------



## Daniel (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's some banana brain cake


----------

